# Huawei E3131 - how to run this under Gentoo?

## Xywa

Hi,

I have bought Huawei E3131, I am going on holiday and I would like to have an Internet from this.

http://www.huaweidevice.co.uk/devices/huawei-e3131/

On Gento wiki there is only manual for E367:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Huawei_E367

What to do to run this? There is samle config file on Gento wiki form link above, can I find those details for my model form lsusb -v ?

```
*  sys-apps/usb_modeswitch

      Latest version available: 2.2.0_p20140529

      Latest version installed: 2.2.0_p20140529

```

```
# lsusb 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 12d1:15ca Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E3131 3G/UMTS/HSPA+ Modem (Mass Storage Mode)
```

and with usb_modeswitch

```
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. Modem/Networkcard

```

```
# ls /dev/ttyUSB*

ls: cannot access /dev/ttyUSB*: No such file or directory

```

Update!!

This did the trick (thx NeddySeagoon)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-942092-start-0.html

 *Quote:*   

> Shot in the dark ...Kod:
> 
> modprobe option
> 
> plug in your dongle, wait a few seconds and Kod:
> ...

 

```
# ls /dev/ttyUSB*

/dev/ttyUSB0  /dev/ttyUSB1  /dev/ttyUSB2
```

 :Very Happy: 

```
# wvdialconf 

Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3   

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- +CME ERROR: Incorrect parameters

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &D2 -- +CME ERROR: Incorrect parameters

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 +FCLASS=0 -- +CME ERROR: Incorrect parameters

ttyUSB0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- Manufacturer: huawei

ttyUSB0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

ttyUSB0<*1>: Max speed is 9600; that should be safe.

ttyUSB0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyUSB1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- +CME ERROR: Incorrect parameters

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &D2 -- +CME ERROR: Incorrect parameters

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 +FCLASS=0 -- +CME ERROR: Incorrect parameters

ttyUSB2<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- Manufacturer: huawei

ttyUSB2<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

ttyUSB2<*1>: Max speed is 9600; that should be safe.

ttyUSB2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

Found a modem on /dev/ttyUSB0.

/etc/wvdial.conf<Warn>: Can't open '/etc/wvdial.conf' for reading: No such file or directory

/etc/wvdial.conf<Warn>: ...starting with blank configuration.

Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf.

ttyUSB0<Info>: Speed 9600; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0"

ttyUSB2<Info>: Speed 9600; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0"

```

But how to configure this?

```
# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Configuration does not specify a valid phone number.

--> Configuration does not specify a valid login name.

--> Configuration does not specify a valid password.
```

----------

## Pearlseattle

Hi

A long time ago I posted some guide about this kind of task and just today I edited the article adding some user's comments and then found as well your post (in the 0-reply posts section).

Therefore, what you might have to do is what I mentioned here under "5-Prepare the dialer":

http://www.blah-blah.ch/it/how-to-s/install-a-huawei-e1762-on-gentoo/#preparedialer

Just don't ask me anythiing about what I wrote there - it was 4 years ago  :Smile:  .

----------

